# Anyone seen this Charger



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like its a full lipo charger with a built in power supply


http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Swallow-AC...=39:1|66:2|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks interesting, but for about the same or a little more, you could by the equivalent Hyperion charger with build-in balancer (0606I). They have a DC only version and an AC/DC version. I have one Hyperion now (0610I) and having experience with it, I'd buy the 0606I (if I wanted it to run on AC) before this one simply because I can get the Hyperion from a U.S seller. (Though you might have to buy additional balancing adapters that appear to come with this charger.)


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Be careful, this is a 240VAC input. And only 6 amp charge rate. Nice charger though.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

looks like another trinity-ibalance.. LOL


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

ta_man said:


> Looks interesting, but for about the same or a little more, you could by the equivalent Hyperion charger with build-in balancer (0606I). They have a DC only version and an AC/DC version. I have one Hyperion now (0610I) and having experience with it, I'd buy the 0606I (if I wanted it to run on AC) before this one simply because I can get the Hyperion from a U.S seller. (Though you might have to buy additional balancing adapters that appear to come with this charger.)


I've got a Hyperion 610I and i LOVE it. I use it on my Orion LiPo packs and my SMC LiPo packs. Built-in balancer and the whole 9 yards... works super !


----------

